# 3D Chair



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

gpsweetseat!

BigGP here on AT

BEST damn stool out there....


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks that is what I was looking for.


----------



## 152p&y (Feb 5, 2008)

*syool...*

I got mine at Academy Sports for a lot less than at ASA shoots. Around $20.00.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

precision pak.com they make an awesome stool


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Gander Mountain had a good one, key is, it was taller than the typical stool!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

That is what I would like taller. I can always add my own arrow holder and small bag under with a strap. I will look some more before begining of the year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*mine?*

Mine is a fishing stool at wal-mart, paid 20 bucks and it came with a small tackle box that i use for all my little stuff i carry with me (just in case). and the other side has enough storage for release bag and bino's and just about anything else you can think of... just add your own arrow tubes...


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I ordered this at Cabelas last night, it was on sale


----------

